# Newest Addition to Coventry Lane Farm..



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 19, 2010)

SMHC's I'm So Fabulous ~ ASPC / AMHR












This is one of our newest additions to Coventry Lane Farm being a ASPC and AMHR filly that is sired by "SMHC's Freedom's Totally Fabulous" that is a AMHR National Champion and also in the Hall of Fame.

I'm So Fabulous will be added to our show string for the 2011 season and she will also be attending the National Shetland Congress in Iowa with the rest of our ponies.

Thanks for letting us share our new girl...which there is one more pinto filly that has arrived as well but I need to get some photo's of her yet to post at a later date.....and she will be joining the pony showstring as well !





Photo's Courtesy of "Southern Mountain Horse Company"


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 19, 2010)

beautiful!! Love her name she is fabulous for sure!


----------



## crponies (Nov 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I love those loud sabinos and definitely admire the ponies from SMHC. Congrats!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 20, 2010)

She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 20, 2010)

Love her color - Congrats!


----------



## minih (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hairicane (Nov 26, 2010)

I just love her and what the farms she came from produces. U are lucky!!!!


----------



## sundancer (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW! Love your taste in horses!! She is just awesome!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh Pretty!!


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Dec 1, 2010)

She is beautiful, congratulations! Love her markings.


----------

